# detailed price on self build two storey 2100sqft



## galway. (18 Jan 2010)

hi guys just posting costings thati had done up for me to self build for two storey 2100 house. these will vary as you will know you selves so its a rough guide. hope it helps....

substructure
hardcore, excavation concrete, steel, radon barrier and floor screed -- 19,563.00

external wall
lintels, external plastering, insulation --- 25,273.96

internal walls
internal block work, lintels, flue liners, plaster and paint internally, timber stud partitions and plasterboard finish to 1st floor.--- 13,404.88

windows and doors externally 
u.pvc windows and doors externally, windowboards.. -- 12,237.00

first floor 
suspended slab skim finish and insulation --- 12,500.00

roof
cut roof, concrete tile finish, upvc fascia soffit ---20,482.00

plumbing 
boiler, rads, oil tank sanitary ---- 20,000.00

electrial
lighting and sockets---5,350.00

2nd fix carpentery 
door skirting--- 18,213.00

kitchen--- 10,000.00

tiling--- 4,000.00

floor finishes--- 12,000.00

Site works 
septic tank and treatment area, concrete kerbing, percolation area--- 23,678.65

total--196,702.49

Vat-- 26,554.84

total inc Vat-- 223,257.33


----------



## onq (18 Jan 2010)

It would be most useful to see a set of plans [plans sections elevations in .pdf format or whatever] so we can get an idea of what you were pricing.

ONQ.


----------



## mathepac (19 Jan 2010)

I notice you have used VAT @ 13.5%, can you say why?


----------



## onq (19 Jan 2010)

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/vat/rates/current-historic-rates-vat.html

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/vat/guide/vat-guide-ch16.pdf

_16.4 Goods and services attracting VAT at the 13.5% rate
Goods and services which attract VAT at 13.5% include certain fuels, *building services*, newspapers, magazines and periodicals, repair, cleaning and maintenance services generally, holiday accommodation, certain photographic supplies, restaurant services, and provision of commercial sporting facilities.
Full details are contained in Appendix C. The 13.5% rate also applies to goods listed in Appendix G supplied in circumstances specified in section 11 (1AA) of the VAT Act._

The above link may have been posted here before but I can't find the reference now..

HTH

ONQ.


----------



## mathepac (19 Jan 2010)

OP has described the project as a "self-build" where the *building supplies / materials* are normally purchased by the self-builder and they attract VAT at 21%.

OP has not differentiated between sections of the project where he sub-contracts out building services, and where he provides the labour himself, hence my question.


----------



## onq (19 Jan 2010)

mathepac,

Another question might be: is the OP registered or should he be registered for VAT to better deal with the payments he will have to make?

This is the two thirds rule as explained on the revenue website:
http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/vat/supplies/index.html

I also found this  guide:
[broken link removed]

This guide may prove useful:
[broken link removed]

As may this advice note:
http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/vat/registration/index.html

ONQ.


----------



## bigbuild (19 Jan 2010)

Hi Galway,

This all seems a little expensive to me. Im building a 2700 sq foot house and my costs are nowhere near as expensive as yours. I presume you have materials and labour quoted in these prices??


----------



## onq (19 Jan 2010)

Galway,

In addition to what I and others have posted above, I don't see the following priced for in the above list.


 scaffolding
 radon gas barrier, collector box and extraction pipe
 Mechanical ventilation and heat recovery system
 sealing and blower testing
 Insurances issues: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=989085
This is beginning to look familiar - have I answered you somewhere else?

ONQ.


----------



## galway. (24 Jan 2010)

soy for late reply guys,  the costs include labour and Mateials. it is only an outline of costings for people to go off as a rough guide, there are places where you will save and places where it will be More expensive. 
 guys and scaffoldong, radon barrier is factored into all these. blowMer testing isnt. 
Onq -- you can look at My posts aint heard froM  you before sorry to say. 
i can not say why that vat is that -- this was drawn up for Me by a engineer/ surveyor


----------



## onq (24 Jan 2010)

galway,

No biggie - mebbee it was on Boards.

ONQ.


----------

